# alternativer Dämpfer für Element 06



## Sapim (20. Januar 2008)

Hi,
mein RP3 war jetzt 2 Mal beim Service wegen dem bekannten Problem (Dämpfer ist zusammengesackt). Ich hab jetzt keine Lust mehr auf FOX. 
Ist beim Element ein Plattformdämpfer überhaupt nötig?? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?
Ich denk da an den Monarch 4.2 oder einen DT 190L/210L/225.


----------



## subdiver (20. Januar 2008)

Ich kenne zwar keinen alternativen Dämpfer, aber das Element möchte ich 
nicht ohne Plattformdämpfer am Berg oder flachen Strecken fahren.
Denn entgegen der Werbeaussagen von RM wippt das Element.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (20. Januar 2008)

hast du es also schon mit dämpfern gefahren die kein Plattform haben?


----------



## _andré_ (20. Januar 2008)

Die alten Elements haben ja auch keine Plattform- sondern Lockoutsysteme.
Sollt daher bei den neueren auch kein Problem sein.


----------



## subdiver (21. Januar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> hast du es also schon mit dämpfern gefahren die kein Plattform haben?



Verstehe diese Frage nicht  
Ja bin ich, denn beim RP23 lässt sich die Plattformdämpfung ausschalten
und dann wippt mein 07er Element.


----------



## decolocsta (21. Januar 2008)

du kannst beim rp23 plattform sicher nicht komplett abschalten....reduzieren wie auch immer, aber nicht komplett deaktivieren.

und wippen ist auch subjektiv, für den einen ist wippen wenn sich der Hinterbau einen mm bewegt, der andere hat einen runden tritt wie ein Sandsack....


----------



## subdiver (21. Januar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> du kannst beim rp23 plattform sicher nicht komplett abschalten....reduzieren wie auch immer, aber nicht komplett deaktivieren.
> 
> und wippen ist auch subjektiv, für den einen ist wippen wenn sich der Hinterbau einen mm bewegt, der andere hat einen runden tritt wie ein Sandsack....



http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/ger/d_mpfers/float_rp23.htm#ProPedal

Vielleicht kann ich ja nicht richtig lesen, aber in der Gebrauchsanweisung steht GEÖFFNET !?
Warum sollte bei geöffneter Stellung noch eine Plattformdämpfung vorhanden sein, 
dass macht überhaupt keinen Sinn  
Aber vielleicht weiß Du mehr darüber, als in der Beschreibnung zu lesen ist 

Oder mein runder Tritt gleicht einem Sandsack, dass lass aber bitte nicht meinen 
ehemaligen Trainer (Rennrad) lesen


----------



## decolocsta (21. Januar 2008)

trotzdem hast du da noch plattform, bin nicht blöd und weiß das es verstellbar ist und man es "öffnen" kann, aber plattform ist trotzdem am start, wenn auch weniger.....



> aber nicht komplett deaktivieren.


 <---vllt mal genauer lesen


----------



## Sapim (21. Januar 2008)

Mein RP3 hat auch 3 Stellungen:
1.Propedal 2.Propedal light 3.weich. (aus Anleitung)
Wenn die 3.Stellung wirklich "abschalten" bedeutet brauch ich auf jeden Fall keinen Plattformdämpfer. Vielleicht mal bei toxoholics fragen.


----------



## decolocsta (21. Januar 2008)

wenn sich 3 weich nennt spricht das doch dafür das man es nicht komplett deaktivieren kann wie ich schon mehrmals sagte, sonst würde da ja off stehen


----------



## Sapim (21. Januar 2008)

schon, aber in der 3. Stellung steht nichts von ProPedal sondern nur "weich", deshalb könnte man auch davon ausgehen, dass es abgeschaltet ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sapim (21. Januar 2008)

also laut toxoholics kann man das Propedal beim RP3 NICHT ausschalten! Beim RP23 dagegen schon!!


----------



## decolocsta (21. Januar 2008)

nein, kann man nicht, naja, egal, klar kann man, und beim dhx kann man das auch......glaubt was ihr wollt 


aus der Anleitung:

    *

      (1) PROPEDAL Leicht
    *

      (2) PROPEDAL Mittel
    *

      (3) PROPEDAL Fest


----------



## Sapim (21. Januar 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach hast du nur die Funktion des ProPedal-Knopfs beschrieben. Was der ProPedal-Hebel macht ist unten beschrieben. Was macht der Hebel sonst wenn nicht das ProPedal abschalten?? Und eben diesen Hebel hat der RP3 nicht, deshalbe ist das ProPedal bei dem auch NICHT abschaltbar

ProPedal-Hebel

Der ProPedal-Hebel ermöglicht die Schnelleinstellung des ProPedal-Systems. Die ProPedal-Dämpfung verringert das Wippen der Federung durch die Pedalkräfte. Es stehen zwei ProPedal-Hebelstellungen zur Auswahl:

          *

            GEÖFFNET
          *

            PROPEDAL

Wählen Sie die Einstellung gemäß den jeweiligen Fahrbedingungen. Wählen Sie beispielsweise beim Hochfahren eines Berges die Position ProPedal, und wechseln Sie für die Abfahrt in die Position GEÖFFNET.


----------



## dubbel (21. Januar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> aus der Anleitung:
> * (1) PROPEDAL Leicht
> * (2) PROPEDAL Mittel
> * (3) PROPEDAL Fest



du beschreibst die stufen 1 - 3 an diesem drehrad, 
aber die frage ist: was passiert, wenn man den hebel benutzt?


----------



## subdiver (21. Januar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> trotzdem hast du da noch plattform, bin nicht blöd und weiß das es verstellbar ist und man es "öffnen" kann, aber plattform ist trotzdem am start, wenn auch weniger.....



Ich bin auch nicht blöd !
Deshalb weiß und spüre es auch, dass sich bei meinem RP23 die Plattform abschalten lässt  

Verstehe nicht, was Du uns hier für einen Bullshit erzählen möchtest


----------



## decolocsta (21. Januar 2008)

ja, du spührst.....besorg dir mal ne explosionszeichnung, dann ziehste das mit dem bullshit vllt. zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (21. Januar 2008)

Sacht mal entweder es ist schon spät, oder aber es ist ja sogar noch schlimmer wenn es tatsächlich beim rp23 keine vollständig abschaltbare plattform geben sollte, heißt das ja dass es dann mit einem "komplett ohne plattform" - dämpfer noch mehr wippt, oder  ?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (21. Januar 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Verstehe diese Frage nicht
> Ja bin ich, denn beim RP23 lässt sich die Plattformdämpfung ausschalten
> und dann wippt mein 07er Element.



Dass es wippt, bedeutet einfach nur, dass zu wenig Plattform vorhanden ist bzw. liegts am Fahrwerk selbst... nicht dass die Plattform komplett deaktiviert ist!



dubbel schrieb:


> du beschreibst die stufen 1 - 3 an diesem drehrad,
> aber die frage ist: was passiert, wenn man den hebel benutzt?



Selbst, wenn der Hebel in der Stellung "geöffnet" steht, ist trotzdem noch eine Plattform vorhanden, wenn auch nur gering. Ich weiss nicht, ob diese Stellung fix ist oder ob diese sich durch die Einstellung des Rädchens mit verstellt. Auch die DHX Dämpfer haben bei komplett offenem ProPedal immernoch eine Plattform.

Neu für 2008 sind die DHX Air Modelle, die einen Hebel haben für ProPedal und offen, anstatt dem 15 Klick-Rädchen. Mit offen ist wirklich ProPedal deaktiviert, zumindest hatte das FOX so beschrieben! Ich nehme an, dass FOX das nur für die DHX Air Modelle eingeführt hat, da diese trotzdem noch ein etwas höheres Losbrechmoment hatten als die Coil Modelle und nun in nichts mehr den Coil Modellen nachstehen, was die Sesibilität angeht.

Wie hoch das (voreingestellte und nur durch FOX Mechaniker veränderbare) ProPedal in der "offenen" Hebelstellung wirklich ist, entnimmt man dieser Balkenscala bzw. Diagramm irgendwo auf dem Dämpfer. Da sollten 3 Balken aufgezeichnet sein, ähnlich einem Graphic Equalizer, n kleiner, n mittlerer und ein großer und auf einen von den 3 sollte eine Markierung sein bzw. ein Pfeil. Meistens ist es der mittlere... (umso größer der Balken, umso höher die ProPedal voreinstellung) <-- sollte für alle FLOAT Modelle gelten


----------



## Nofaith (30. Januar 2008)

Immer wieder witzig das Forum ;-)

Back to the topic! Nimm Dir den XM180 aka DT-190L. Hatte den jetzt probeweise im Element Team Modell 06 da mein Float zum Service war(150 für den Mist). 

Lock-Out passt meiner Meinung nach besser zum Bike als Plattform.


----------

